# hey what up guy I need help with my macintosh g3 blue and white



## WAR10CK (Jul 4, 2010)

hey guys today I receive my memory for my  macintosh g3 and I installed it but when I turn on the computer A flashing question mark and a folder appears so my question is what could be causing this problem I just bought without memory this  macintosh g3 I'm new in this mac world so can somebody help me please with this I'll really appreciate it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of RAM did you by for it?  More to the point was it RAM specifically designed for Mac G series?


----------



## WAR10CK (Jul 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> What kind of RAM did you by for it?  More to the point was it RAM specifically designed for Mac G series?



I bought this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250399081004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------

